# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Adding food colouring to OA solution

## wee willy

Does anyone think the addition of food colouring ( beetroot juice) to assist seeing levels in th***es dispensers with withstand the bleaching effect of the OA long enough to complete a treatment?
WW

----------

